# Apache + mod_svn = segfault

## kortex-

Bonjour,

J'ai un soucis avec différents serveurs sur lesquels sont installés :

  - Apache 2.2.27

  - PHP 5.5.16

  - SVN 1.8.10

Si le module SVN est activé (option "-D SVN" dans "/etc/conf.d/apache2" et que j'appelle la fonction "file_info" de PHP, j'ai un segfault :

```

*** Error in `/usr/sbin/apache2': free(): invalid next size (fast): 0x00007fe3a8253c50 ***

======= Backtrace: =========

/lib64/libc.so.6(+0x79013)[0x7fe3f671d013]

/lib64/libc.so.6(+0x7ebd6)[0x7fe3f6722bd6]

/lib64/libc.so.6(+0x7fdb2)[0x7fe3f6723db2]

/usr/lib64/libmagic.so.1(+0x5513)[0x7fe3efbf4513]

/usr/lib64/apache2/modules/libphp5.so(finfo_resource_destructor+0x15)[0x7fe3ef1eb205]

/usr/lib64/apache2/modules/libphp5.so(list_entry_destructor+0x61)[0x7fe3ef418101]

/usr/lib64/apache2/modules/libphp5.so(zend_hash_del_key_or_index+0x28d)[0x7fe3ef415f9d]

/usr/lib64/apache2/modules/libphp5.so(_zend_list_delete+0x95)[0x7fe3ef4182c5]

/usr/lib64/apache2/modules/libphp5.so(+0x492040)[0x7fe3ef4c3040]

/usr/lib64/apache2/modules/libphp5.so(execute_ex+0x4b)[0x7fe3ef48057b]

/usr/lib64/apache2/modules/libphp5.so(zend_execute_scripts+0x1bc)[0x7fe3ef40889c]

/usr/lib64/apache2/modules/libphp5.so(php_execute_script+0x207)[0x7fe3ef399b07]

/usr/lib64/apache2/modules/libphp5.so(+0x495ab2)[0x7fe3ef4c6ab2]

/usr/sbin/apache2(ap_run_handler+0x40)[0x43d620]

/usr/sbin/apache2(ap_invoke_handler+0x8b)[0x43da4b]

/usr/sbin/apache2(ap_internal_redirect+0x5c)[0x449c8c]

/usr/lib64/apache2/modules/mod_rewrite.so(+0x6018)[0x7fe3f1fcc018]

/usr/sbin/apache2(ap_run_handler+0x40)[0x43d620]

/usr/sbin/apache2(ap_invoke_handler+0x8b)[0x43da4b]

/usr/sbin/apache2(ap_process_request+0x198)[0x44a5d8]

/usr/sbin/apache2[0x447630]

/usr/sbin/apache2(ap_run_process_connection+0x40)[0x443bd0]

/usr/sbin/apache2[0x4503b2]

/lib64/libpthread.so.0(+0x91da)[0x7fe3f6c591da]

/lib64/libc.so.6(clone+0x6d)[0x7fe3f6791d9d]

======= Memory map: ========

00400000-00467000 r-xp 00000000 08:02 29363320                           /usr/sbin/apache2

00666000-00667000 r--p 00066000 08:02 29363320                           /usr/sbin/apache2

00667000-0066b000 rw-p 00067000 08:02 29363320                           /usr/sbin/apache2

0066b000-00805000 rw-p 00000000 00:00 0                                  [heap]

00805000-00c0b000 rw-p 00000000 00:00 0                                  [heap]

7fe3a4000000-7fe3a4279000 rw-p 00000000 00:00 0 

7fe3a4279000-7fe3a8000000 ---p 00000000 00:00 0 

7fe3a8000000-7fe3a8311000 rw-p 00000000 00:00 0 

7fe3a8311000-7fe3ac000000 ---p 00000000 00:00 0 

7fe3ac000000-7fe3ac279000 rw-p 00000000 00:00 0 

7fe3ac279000-7fe3b0000000 ---p 00000000 00:00 0 

7fe3b0000000-7fe3b0279000 rw-p 00000000 00:00 0 

7fe3b0279000-7fe3b4000000 ---p 00000000 00:00 0 

7fe3b4000000-7fe3b4401000 rw-p 00000000 00:00 0 

7fe3b4401000-7fe3b8000000 ---p 00000000 00:00 0 

7fe3b8000000-7fe3b8239000 rw-p 00000000 00:00 0 

7fe3b8239000-7fe3bc000000 ---p 00000000 00:00 0 

7fe3bc000000-7fe3bc046000 rw-p 00000000 00:00 0 

7fe3bc046000-7fe3c0000000 ---p 00000000 00:00 0 

7fe3c0000000-7fe3c03b3000 rw-p 00000000 00:00 0 

7fe3c03b3000-7fe3c4000000 ---p 00000000 00:00 0 

7fe3c4000000-7fe3c4038000 rw-p 00000000 00:00 0 

7fe3c4038000-7fe3c8000000 ---p 00000000 00:00 0 

7fe3c9c72000-7fe3cafb5000 rw-p 00000000 00:00 0 

7fe3cafb5000-7fe3cafeb000 r-xp 00000000 08:02 29495361                   /usr/lib64/libsvn_fs_fs-1.so.0.0.0

7fe3cafeb000-7fe3cb1ea000 ---p 00036000 08:02 29495361                   /usr/lib64/libsvn_fs_fs-1.so.0.0.0

7fe3cb1ea000-7fe3cb1eb000 r--p 00035000 08:02 29495361                   /usr/lib64/libsvn_fs_fs-1.so.0.0.0

7fe3cb1eb000-7fe3cb1ec000 rw-p 00036000 08:02 29495361                   /usr/lib64/libsvn_fs_fs-1.so.0.0.0

7fe3cb1ec000-7fe3cb231000 r-xp 00000000 08:02 29495267                   /usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/libsvn/_repos.so

7fe3cb231000-7fe3cb430000 ---p 00045000 08:02 29495267                   /usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/libsvn/_repos.so

7fe3cb430000-7fe3cb431000 r--p 00044000 08:02 29495267                   /usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/libsvn/_repos.so

7fe3cb431000-7fe3cb439000 rw-p 00045000 08:02 29495267                   /usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/libsvn/_repos.so

7fe3cb439000-7fe3cb479000 rw-p 00000000 00:00 0 

7fe3cb479000-7fe3cb499000 r-xp 00000000 08:02 29495188                   /usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/libsvn/_delta.so

7fe3cb499000-7fe3cb698000 ---p 00020000 08:02 29495188                   /usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/libsvn/_delta.so

7fe3cb698000-7fe3cb699000 r--p 0001f000 08:02 29495188                   /usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/libsvn/_delta.so

7fe3cb699000-7fe3cb69e000 rw-p 00020000 08:02 29495188                   /usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/libsvn/_delta.so

7fe3cb69e000-7fe3cb69f000 rw-p 00000000 00:00 0 

7fe3cb69f000-7fe3cb722000 r-xp 00000000 08:02 29495046                   /usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/libsvn/_core.so

7fe3cb722000-7fe3cb922000 ---p 00083000 08:02 29495046                   /usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/libsvn/_core.so

7fe3cb922000-7fe3cb923000 r--p 00083000 08:02 29495046                   /usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/libsvn/_core.so

7fe3cb923000-7fe3cb92f000 rw-p 00084000 08:02 29495046                   /usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/libsvn/_core.so

7fe3cb92f000-7fe3cbc71000 rw-p 00000000 00:00 0 

7fe3cbc71000-7fe3cbc85000 r-xp 00000000 08:02 29494862                   /usr/lib64/libsvn_diff-1.so.0.0.0

7fe3cbc85000-7fe3cbe84000 ---p 00014000 08:02 29494862                   /usr/lib64/libsvn_diff-1.so.0.0.0

7fe3cbe84000-7fe3cbe85000 r--p 00013000 08:02 29494862                   /usr/lib64/libsvn_diff-1.so.0.0.0

7fe3cbe85000-7fe3cbe86000 rw-p 00014000 08:02 29494862                   /usr/lib64/libsvn_diff-1.so.0.0.0

7fe3cbe86000-7fe3cbe94000 r-xp 00000000 08:02 29494869                   /usr/lib64/libsvn_ra-1.so.0.0.0

7fe3cbe94000-7fe3cc093000 ---p 0000e000 08:02 29494869                   /usr/lib64/libsvn_ra-1.so.0.0.0

7fe3cc093000-7fe3cc094000 r--p 0000d000 08:02 29494869                   /usr/lib64/libsvn_ra-1.so.0.0.0

7fe3cc094000-7fe3cc095000 rw-p 0000e000 08:02 29494869                   /usr/lib64/libsvn_ra-1.so.0.0.0

7fe3cc095000-7fe3cc144000 r-xp 00000000 08:02 29494880                   /usr/lib64/libsvn_wc-1.so.0.0.0

7fe3cc144000-7fe3cc343000 ---p 000af000 08:02 29494880                   /usr/lib64/libsvn_wc-1.so.0.0.0

7fe3cc343000-7fe3cc345000 r--p 000ae000 08:02 29494880                   /usr/lib64/libsvn_wc-1.so.0.0.0

7fe3cc345000-7fe3cc347000 rw-p 000b0000 08:02 29494880                   /usr/lib64/libsvn_wc-1.so.0.0.0

7fe3cc347000-7fe3cc3ab000 r-xp 00000000 08:02 29494875                   /usr/lib64/libsvn_client-1.so.0.0.0

7fe3cc3ab000-7fe3cc5ab000 ---p 00064000 08:02 29494875                   /usr/lib64/libsvn_client-1.so.0.0.0

7fe3cc5ab000-7fe3cc5ac000 r--p 00064000 08:02 29494875                   /usr/lib64/libsvn_client-1.so.0.0.0

7fe3cc5ac000-7fe3cc5ae000 rw-p 00065000 08:02 29494875                   /usr/lib64/libsvn_client-1.so.0.0.0

7fe3cc5ae000-7fe3cc5bf000 r-xp 00000000 08:02 29494957                   /usr/lib64/libsvn_swig_py-python2.7-1.so.0.0.0

7fe3cc5bf000-7fe3cc7be000 ---p 00011000 08:02 29494957                   /usr/lib64/libsvn_swig_py-python2.7-1.so.0.0.0

7fe3cc7be000-7fe3cc7bf000 r--p 00010000 08:02 29494957                   /usr/lib64/libsvn_swig_py-python2.7-1.so.0.0.0

7fe3cc7bf000-7fe3cc7c0000 rw-p 00011000 08:02 29494957                   /usr/lib64/libsvn_swig_py-python2.7-1.so.0.0.0

7fe3cc7c0000-7fe3cc7e7000 r-xp 00000000 08:02 29495261                   /usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/libsvn/_fs.so

7fe3cc7e7000-7fe3cc9e7000 ---p 00027000 08:02 29495261                   /usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/libsvn/_fs.so

7fe3cc9e7000-7fe3cc9e8000 r--p 00027000 08:02 29495261                   /usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/libsvn/_fs.so

7fe3cc9e8000-7fe3cc9ee000 rw-p 00028000 08:02 29495261                   /usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/libsvn/_fs.so

7fe3cc9ee000-7fe3ccd2e000 rw-p 00000000 00:00 0 

7fe3ccd2e000-7fe3ccd40000 r-xp 00000000 08:02 30024178                   /usr/lib64/python2.7/lib-dynload/_sqlite3.so

7fe3ccd40000-7fe3ccf3f000 ---p 00012000 08:02 30024178                   /usr/lib64/python2.7/lib-dynload/_sqlite3.so

7fe3ccf3f000-7fe3ccf40000 r--p 00011000 08:02 30024178                   /usr/lib64/python2.7/lib-dynload/_sqlite3.so

7fe3ccf40000-7fe3ccf42000 rw-p 00012000 08:02 30024178                   /usr/lib64/python2.7/lib-dynload/_sqlite3.so

7fe3ccf42000-7fe3cd003000 rw-p 00000000 00:00 0 

7fe3cd003000-7fe3cd02c000 r-xp 00000000 08:02 29237867                   /usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/psycopg2/_psycopg.so

7fe3cd02c000-7fe3cd22b000 ---p 00029000 08:02 29237867                   /usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/psycopg2/_psycopg.so

7fe3cd22b000-7fe3cd22c000 r--p 00028000 08:02 29237867                   /usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/psycopg2/_psycopg.so

7fe3cd22c000-7fe3cd232000 rw-p 00029000 08:02 29237867                   /usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/psycopg2/_psycopg.so

7fe3cd232000-7fe3cd3b2000 rw-p 00000000 00:00 0 

7fe3cd3b2000-7fe3cd3ba000 r-xp 00000000 08:02 30028250                   /usr/lib64/python2.7/lib-dynload/_json.so

7fe3cd3ba000-7fe3cd5b9000 ---p 00008000 08:02 30028250                   /usr/lib64/python2.7/lib-dynload/_json.so

7fe3cd5b9000-7fe3cd5ba000 r--p 00007000 08:02 30028250                   /usr/lib64/python2.7/lib-dynload/_json.so

7fe3cd5ba000-7fe3cd5bb000 rw-p 00008000 08:02 30028250                   /usr/lib64/python2.7/lib-dynload/_json.so

7fe3cd5bb000-7fe3cd5fb000 rw-p 00000000 00:00 0 

7fe3cd5fb000-7fe3cd600000 r-xp 00000000 08:02 30024136                   /usr/lib64/python2.7/lib-dynload/_csv.so

7fe3cd600000-7fe3cd800000 ---p 00005000 08:02 30024136                   /usr/lib64/python2.7/lib-dynload/_csv.so

7fe3cd800000-7fe3cd801000 r--p 00005000 08:02 30024136                   /usr/lib64/python2.7/lib-dynload/_csv.so

7fe3cd801000-7fe3cd803000 rw-p 00006000 08:02 30024136                   /usr/lib64/python2.7/lib-dynload/_csv.so

7fe3cd803000-7fe3cda43000 rw-p 00000000 00:00 0 

7fe3cda43000-7fe3cda4e000 r-xp 00000000 08:02 30024213                   /usr/lib64/python2.7/lib-dynload/pyexpat.so

7fe3cda4e000-7fe3cdc4d000 ---p 0000b000 08:02 30024213                   /usr/lib64/python2.7/lib-dynload/pyexpat.so

7fe3cdc4d000-7fe3cdc4e000 r--p 0000a000 08:02 30024213                   /usr/lib64/python2.7/lib-dynload/pyexpat.so

7fe3cdc4e000-7fe3cdc50000 rw-p 0000b000 08:02 30024213                   /usr/lib64/python2.7/lib-dynload/pyexpat.so

7fe3cdc50000-7fe3cdc53000 r-xp 00000000 08:02 29243816                   /usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/genshi/_speedups.so

7fe3cdc53000-7fe3cde52000 ---p 00003000 08:02 29243816                   /usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/genshi/_speedups.so

7fe3cde52000-7fe3cde53000 r--p 00002000 08:02 29243816                   /usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/genshi/_speedups.so

7fe3cde53000-7fe3cde54000 rw-p 00003000 08:02 29243816                   /usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/genshi/_speedups.so

7fe3cde54000-7fe3cde94000 rw-p 00000000 00:00 0 

7fe3cde94000-7fe3cdf2a000 r-xp 00000000 08:02 30028919                   /usr/lib64/python2.7/lib-dynload/unicodedata.so

7fe3cdf2a000-7fe3ce129000 ---p 00096000 08:02 30028919                   /usr/lib64/python2.7/lib-dynload/unicodedata.so

7fe3ce129000-7fe3ce12a000 r--p 00095000 08:02 30028919                   /usr/lib64/python2.7/lib-dynload/unicodedata.so

7fe3ce12a000-7fe3ce13d000 rw-p 00096000 08:02 30028919                   /usr/lib64/python2.7/lib-dynload/unicodedata.so

7fe3ce13d000-7fe3ce17d000 rw-p 00000000 00:00 0 

7fe3ce17d000-7fe3ce18f000 r-xp 00000000 08:02 30024122                   /usr/lib64/python2.7/lib-dynload/cPickle.so

7fe3ce18f000-7fe3ce38e000 ---p 00012000 08:02 30024122                   /usr/lib64/python2.7/lib-dynload/cPickle.so

7fe3ce38e000-7fe3ce38f000 r--p 00011000 08:02 30024122                   /usr/lib64/python2.7/lib-dynload/cPickle.so

7fe3ce38f000-7fe3ce390000 rw-p 00012000 08:02 30024122                   /usr/lib64/python2.7/lib-dynload/cPickle.so

7fe3ce390000-7fe3ce3d0000 rw-p 00000000 00:00 0 

7fe3ce3d0000-7fe3ce3d5000 r-xp 00000000 08:02 30024142                   /usr/lib64/python2.7/lib-dynload/select.so

7fe3ce3d5000-7fe3ce5d4000 ---p 00005000 08:02 30024142                   /usr/lib64/python2.7/lib-dynload/select.so

7fe3ce5d4000-7fe3ce5d5000 r--p 00004000 08:02 30024142                   /usr/lib64/python2.7/lib-dynload/select.so

7fe3ce5d5000-7fe3ce5d7000 rw-p 00005000 08:02 30024142                   /usr/lib64/python2.7/lib-dynload/select.so

7fe3ce5d7000-7fe3ce617000 rw-p 00000000 00:00 0 

7fe3ce617000-7fe3ce622000 r-xp 00000000 08:02 30024212                   /usr/lib64/python2.7/lib-dynload/parser.so

7fe3ce622000-7fe3ce821000 ---p 0000b000 08:02 30024212                   /usr/lib64/python2.7/lib-dynload/parser.so

7fe3ce821000-7fe3ce822000 r--p 0000a000 08:02 30024212                   /usr/lib64/python2.7/lib-dynload/parser.so

7fe3ce822000-7fe3ce823000 rw-p 0000b000 08:02 30024212                   /usr/lib64/python2.7/lib-dynload/parser.so

7fe3ce823000-7fe3ce863000 rw-p 00000000 00:00 0 

7fe3ce863000-7fe3ce867000 r-xp 00000000 08:02 30024174                   /usr/lib64/python2.7/lib-dynload/zlib.so

7fe3ce867000-7fe3cea66000 ---p 00004000 08:02 30024174                   /usr/lib64/python2.7/lib-dynload/zlib.so

7fe3cea66000-7fe3cea67000 r--p 00003000 08:02 30024174                   /usr/lib64/python2.7/lib-dynload/zlib.so

7fe3cea67000-7fe3cea69000 rw-p 00004000 08:02 30024174                   /usr/lib64/python2.7/lib-dynload/zlib.so

7fe3cea69000-7fe3cea6b000 r-xp 00000000 08:02 30028523                   /usr/lib64/python2.7/lib-dynload/grp.so

7fe3cea6b000-7fe3cec6a000 ---p 00002000 08:02 30028523                   /usr/lib64/python2.7/lib-dynload/grp.so

7fe3cec6a000-7fe3cec6b000 r--p 00001000 08:02 30028523                   /usr/lib64/python2.7/lib-dynload/grp.so

7fe3cec6b000-7fe3cec6c000 rw-p 00002000 08:02 30028523                   /usr/lib64/python2.7/lib-dynload/grp.so

7fe3cec6c000-7fe3cecec000 rw-p 00000000 00:00 0 

7fe3cecec000-7fe3cecee000 r-xp 00000000 08:02 30024139                   /usr/lib64/python2.7/lib-dynload/_bisect.so

7fe3cecee000-7fe3ceeed000 ---p 00002000 08:02 30024139                   /usr/lib64/python2.7/lib-dynload/_bisect.so

7fe3ceeed000-7fe3ceeee000 r--p 00001000 08:02 30024139                   /usr/lib64/python2.7/lib-dynload/_bisect.so

7fe3ceeee000-7fe3ceeef000 rw-p 00002000 08:02 30024139                   /usr/lib64/python2.7/lib-dynload/_bisect.so

7fe3ceeef000-7fe3ceef7000 r-xp 00000000 08:02 30024168                   /usr/lib64/python2.7/lib-dynload/_ssl.so

7fe3ceef7000-7fe3cf0f6000 ---p 00008000 08:02 30024168                   /usr/lib64/python2.7/lib-dynload/_ssl.so

7fe3cf0f6000-7fe3cf0f7000 r--p 00007000 08:02 30024168                   /usr/lib64/python2.7/lib-dynload/_ssl.so

7fe3cf0f7000-7fe3cf0f8000 rw-p 00008000 08:02 30024168                   /usr/lib64/python2.7/lib-dynload/_ssl.so

7fe3cf0f8000-7fe3cf138000 rw-p 00000000 00:00 0 

7fe3cf138000-7fe3cf146000 r-xp 00000000 08:02 30024146                   /usr/lib64/python2.7/lib-dynload/_socket.so

7fe3cf146000-7fe3cf345000 ---p 0000e000 08:02 30024146                   /usr/lib64/python2.7/lib-dynload/_socket.so

7fe3cf345000-7fe3cf346000 r--p 0000d000 08:02 30024146                   /usr/lib64/python2.7/lib-dynload/_socket.so

7fe3cf346000-7fe3cf34b000 rw-p 0000e000 08:02 30024146                   /usr/lib64/python2.7/lib-dynload/_socket.so

7fe3cf34b000-7fe3cf354000 r-xp 00000000 08:02 30024173                   /usr/lib64/python2.7/lib-dynload/array.so

7fe3cf354000-7fe3cf553000 ---p 00009000 08:02 30024173                   /usr/lib64/python2.7/lib-dynload/array.so

7fe3cf553000-7fe3cf554000 r--p 00008000 08:02 30024173                   /usr/lib64/python2.7/lib-dynload/array.so

7fe3cf554000-7fe3cf556000 rw-p 00009000 08:02 30024173                   /usr/lib64/python2.7/lib-dynload/array.so

7fe3cf556000-7fe3cf55a000 r-xp 00000000 08:02 30024172                   /usr/lib64/python2.7/lib-dynload/_locale.so

7fe3cf55a000-7fe3cf759000 ---p 00004000 08:02 30024172                   /usr/lib64/python2.7/lib-dynload/_locale.so

7fe3cf759000-7fe3cf75a000 r--p 00003000 08:02 30024172                   /usr/lib64/python2.7/lib-dynload/_locale.so

7fe3cf75a000-7fe3cf75b000 rw-p 00004000 08:02 30024172                   /usr/lib64/python2.7/lib-dynload/_locale.so

7fe3cf75b000-7fe3cf75e000 r-xp 00000000 08:02 30024132                   /usr/lib64/python2.7/lib-dynload/_functools.so

7fe3cf75e000-7fe3cf95d000 ---p 00003000 08:02 30024132                   /usr/lib64/python2.7/lib-dynload/_functools.so

7fe3cf95d000-7fe3cf95e000 r--p 00002000 08:02 30024132                   /usr/lib64/python2.7/lib-dynload/_functools.so

7fe3cf95e000-7fe3cf95f000 rw-p 00003000 08:02 30024132                   /usr/lib64/python2.7/lib-dynload/_functools.so

7fe3cf95f000-7fe3cf99f000 rw-p 00000000 00:00 0 

7fe3cf99f000-7fe3cf9b0000 r-xp 00000000 08:02 30028920                   /usr/lib64/python2.7/lib-dynload/datetime.so

7fe3cf9b0000-7fe3cfbaf000 ---p 00011000 08:02 30028920                   /usr/lib64/python2.7/lib-dynload/datetime.so

7fe3cfbaf000-7fe3cfbb0000 r--p 00010000 08:02 30028920                   /usr/lib64/python2.7/lib-dynload/datetime.so

7fe3cfbb0000-7fe3cfbb4000 rw-p 00011000 08:02 30028920                   /usr/lib64/python2.7/lib-dynload/datetime.so

7fe3cfbb4000-7fe3cfbf4000 rw-p 00000000 00:00 0 

7fe3cfbf4000-7fe3cfbfb000 r-xp 00000000 08:02 30024162                   /usr/lib64/python2.7/lib-dynload/_struct.so

7fe3cfbfb000-7fe3cfdfa000 ---p 00007000 08:02 30024162                   /usr/lib64/python2.7/lib-dynload/_struct.so

7fe3cfdfa000-7fe3cfdfb000 r--p 00006000 08:02 30024162                   /usr/lib64/python2.7/lib-dynload/_struct.so

7fe3cfdfb000-7fe3cfdfd000 rw-p 00007000 08:02 30024162                   /usr/lib64/python2.7/lib-dynload/_struct.so

7fe3cfdfd000-7fe3cfdff000 r-xp 00000000 08:02 30024164                   /usr/lib64/python2.7/lib-dynload/syslog.so

7fe3cfdff000-7fe3cfffe000 ---p 00002000 08:02 30024164                   /usr/lib64/python2.7/lib-dynload/syslog.so

7fe3cfffe000-7fe3cffff000 r--p 00001000 08:02 30024164                   /usr/lib64/python2.7/lib-dynload/syslog.so

7fe3cffff000-7fe3d0000000 rw-p 00002000 08:02 30024164                   /usr/lib64/python2.7/lib-dynload/syslog.so

7fe3d0000000-7fe3d0021000 rw-p 00000000 00:00 0 

7fe3d0021000-7fe3d4000000 ---p 00000000 00:00 0 

7fe3d403c000-7fe3d413c000 rw-p 00000000 00:00 0 

7fe3d413c000-7fe3d413f000 r-xp 00000000 08:02 30024141                   /usr/lib64/python2.7/lib-dynload/fcntl.so

7fe3d413f000-7fe3d433e000 ---p 00003000 08:02 30024141                   /usr/lib64/python2.7/lib-dynload/fcntl.so

7fe3d433e000-7fe3d433f000 r--p 00002000 08:02 30024141                   /usr/lib64/python2.7/lib-dynload/fcntl.so

7fe3d433f000-7fe3d4340000 rw-p 00003000 08:02 30024141                   /usr/lib64/python2.7/lib-dynload/fcntl.so

7fe3d4340000-7fe3d4343000 r-xp 00000000 08:02 30024152                   /usr/lib64/python2.7/lib-dynload/_random.so

7fe3d4343000-7fe3d4542000 ---p 00003000 08:02 30024152                   /usr/lib64/python2.7/lib-dynload/_random.so

7fe3d4542000-7fe3d4543000 r--p 00002000 08:02 30024152                   /usr/lib64/python2.7/lib-dynload/_random.so

7fe3d4543000-7fe3d4544000 rw-p 00003000 08:02 30024152                   /usr/lib64/python2.7/lib-dynload/_random.so

7fe3d4544000-7fe3d4547000 r-xp 00000000 08:02 30024157                   /usr/lib64/python2.7/lib-dynload/_hashlib.so

7fe3d4547000-7fe3d4746000 ---p 00003000 08:02 30024157                   /usr/lib64/python2.7/lib-dynload/_hashlib.so

7fe3d4746000-7fe3d4747000 r--p 00002000 08:02 30024157                   /usr/lib64/python2.7/lib-dynload/_hashlib.so

7fe3d4747000-7fe3d4748000 rw-p 00003000 08:02 30024157                   /usr/lib64/python2.7/lib-dynload/_hashlib.so

7fe3d4748000-7fe3d474c000 r-xp 00000000 08:02 30024148                   /usr/lib64/python2.7/lib-dynload/binascii.so

7fe3d474c000-7fe3d494c000 ---p 00004000 08:02 30024148                   /usr/lib64/python2.7/lib-dynload/binascii.so

7fe3d494c000-7fe3d494d000 r--p 00004000 08:02 30024148                   /usr/lib64/python2.7/lib-dynload/binascii.so

7fe3d494d000-7fe3d494e000 rw-p 00005000 08:02 30024148                   /usr/lib64/python2.7/lib-dynload/binascii.so

7fe3d494e000-7fe3d4956000 r-xp 00000000 08:02 30028911                   /usr/lib64/python2.7/lib-dynload/math.so

7fe3d4956000-7fe3d4b55000 ---p 00008000 08:02 30028911                   /usr/lib64/python2.7/lib-dynload/math.so

7fe3d4b55000-7fe3d4b56000 r--p 00007000 08:02 30028911                   /usr/lib64/python2.7/lib-dynload/math.so

7fe3d4b56000-7fe3d4b58000 rw-p 00008000 08:02 30028911                   /usr/lib64/python2.7/lib-dynload/math.so

7fe3d4b58000-7fe3d4b74000 r-xp 00000000 08:02 30024144                   /usr/lib64/python2.7/lib-dynload/_io.so

7fe3d4b74000-7fe3d4d73000 ---p 0001c000 08:02 30024144                   /usr/lib64/python2.7/lib-dynload/_io.so

7fe3d4d73000-7fe3d4d74000 r--p 0001b000 08:02 30024144                   /usr/lib64/python2.7/lib-dynload/_io.so

7fe3d4d74000-7fe3d4d7e000 rw-p 0001c000 08:02 30024144                   /usr/lib64/python2.7/lib-dynload/_io.so

7fe3d4d7e000-7fe3d4dbe000 rw-p 00000000 00:00 0 

7fe3d4dbe000-7fe3d4dc1000 r-xp 00000000 08:02 30024176                   /usr/lib64/python2.7/lib-dynload/_heapq.so

7fe3d4dc1000-7fe3d4fc0000 ---p 00003000 08:02 30024176                   /usr/lib64/python2.7/lib-dynload/_heapq.so

7fe3d4fc0000-7fe3d4fc1000 r--p 00002000 08:02 30024176                   /usr/lib64/python2.7/lib-dynload/_heapq.so

7fe3d4fc1000-7fe3d4fc3000 rw-p 00003000 08:02 30024176                   /usr/lib64/python2.7/lib-dynload/_heapq.so

7fe3d4fc3000-7fe3d4fc9000 r-xp 00000000 08:02 30028234                   /usr/lib64/python2.7/lib-dynload/_collections.so

7fe3d4fc9000-7fe3d51c8000 ---p 00006000 08:02 30028234                   /usr/lib64/python2.7/lib-dynload/_collections.so

7fe3d51c8000-7fe3d51c9000 r--p 00005000 08:02 30028234                   /usr/lib64/python2.7/lib-dynload/_collections.so

7fe3d51c9000-7fe3d51cb000 rw-p 00006000 08:02 30028234                   /usr/lib64/python2.7/lib-dynload/_collections.so

7fe3d51cb000-7fe3d51d3000 r-xp 00000000 08:02 30028268                   /usr/lib64/python2.7/lib-dynload/operator.so

7fe3d51d3000-7fe3d53d3000 ---p 00008000 08:02 30028268                   /usr/lib64/python2.7/lib-dynload/operator.so

7fe3d53d3000-7fe3d53d4000 r--p 00008000 08:02 30028268                   /usr/lib64/python2.7/lib-dynload/operator.so

7fe3d53d4000-7fe3d53d6000 rw-p 00009000 08:02 30028268                   /usr/lib64/python2.7/lib-dynload/operator.so

7fe3d53d6000-7fe3d53da000 r-xp 00000000 08:02 30024181                   /usr/lib64/python2.7/lib-dynload/cStringIO.so

7fe3d53da000-7fe3d55d9000 ---p 00004000 08:02 30024181                   /usr/lib64/python2.7/lib-dynload/cStringIO.so

7fe3d55d9000-7fe3d55da000 r--p 00003000 08:02 30024181                   /usr/lib64/python2.7/lib-dynload/cStringIO.so

7fe3d55da000-7fe3d55dc000 rw-p 00004000 08:02 30024181                   /usr/lib64/python2.7/lib-dynload/cStringIO.so

7fe3d55dc000-7fe3d55e6000 r-xp 00000000 08:02 30024147                   /usr/lib64/python2.7/lib-dynload/itertools.so

7fe3d55e6000-7fe3d57e5000 ---p 0000a000 08:02 30024147                   /usr/lib64/python2.7/lib-dynload/itertools.so

7fe3d57e5000-7fe3d57e6000 r--p 00009000 08:02 30024147                   /usr/lib64/python2.7/lib-dynload/itertools.so

7fe3d57e6000-7fe3d57eb000 rw-p 0000a000 08:02 30024147                   /usr/lib64/python2.7/lib-dynload/itertools.so

[...]

7fe3f881f000-7fe3f8820000 r--p 00000000 08:02 30168005                   /usr/share/locale/en_GB/LC_MESSAGES/libc.mo

7fe3f8820000-7fe3f8821000 rw-p 00000000 00:00 0 

7fe3f8821000-7fe3f8822000 r--p 00020000 08:02 30167543                   /lib64/ld-2.19.so

7fe3f8822000-7fe3f8823000 rw-p 00021000 08:02 30167543                   /lib64/ld-2.19.so

7fe3f8823000-7fe3f8824000 rw-p 00000000 00:00 0 

7fffbfd89000-7fffbfdaa000 rw-p 00000000 00:00 0                          [stack]

7fffbfdfd000-7fffbfdfe000 r-xp 00000000 00:00 0                          [vdso]

7fffbfdfe000-7fffbfe00000 r--p 00000000 00:00 0                          [vvar]

ffffffffff600000-ffffffffff601000 r-xp 00000000 00:00 0                  [vsyscall]

[Mon Nov 03 16:00:13 2014] [notice] child pid 3617 exit signal Aborted (6)

```

----------

